# African blackwood! ! ! , call it just finished,



## Robert Uresk (Jan 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2016)

Beautiful rich color and terrific finish. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 14, 2016)

very clean lines and I love the blackwood the finish is great and the band is sweet love the name barebone!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 14, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Beautiful rich color and terrific finish. Chuck


Thank you


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 14, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> very clean lines and I love the blackwood the finish is great and the band is sweet love the name barebone!!!!!


Thank you it's bare bones custom calls


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 14, 2016)

Really nice looking call @Robert Uresk .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow - Very classy looking. Can you wear cammo while using that or does it require a tux?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 14, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - Very classy looking. Can you wear cammo while using that or does it require a tux?


Classy is definitely a good word, I'm not much of a tuxedo guy but if that's how you want to use it then by all means lol


----------



## dmac (Jan 16, 2016)

Beautiful call. Can you tell me about your finish?


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 16, 2016)

dmac said:


> Beautiful call. Can you tell me about your finish?


CA finish


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

